# Tons of plants



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wondering what was finally decided on the July meeting. I have a ton of plants that I need to pass along. It's enough for an entire tank! I'm cutting down on my collectoritis. Is the meeting still scheduled for a Saturday?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Tex Gal,

I AM going to schedule a meeting for this Saturday, July 19. I have been trying to set one up with Sang but he has disappeared so I'm looking into plan B and will let everyone know shortly.

We'll talk about the DFWAPC, AGA convention, and AGA contest coming up.

I know you can't come on Saturdays, and I would like to schedule a meeting at your place on a Sunday in the coming months. Would your living room be large enough to accommodate a speaker meeting?

Cheryl


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

CherylR said:


> Hi Tex Gal,
> 
> I AM going to schedule a meeting for this Saturday, July 19. I have been trying to set one up with Sang but he has disappeared so I'm looking into plan B and will let everyone know shortly.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a great place for entertaining. I have a pool as well, so if it turned into swimming afterward and a barbecue or something that would be great. Speakers are welcome! Just let me know.


----------

